# Do any stores sell amiibo cards anymore?



## Ivoivivoib (Aug 24, 2019)

I wanna buy amiibo cards, but no stores i've checked sell them.  I want to start collecting them but I don't think that's very p o s s i b l e if I can't even buy them.


----------



## Sylveon99 (Aug 24, 2019)

If you're very lucky, local Five Belows might have them. Other than that eBay is your best option unfortunately


----------



## Ivoivivoib (Aug 25, 2019)

so amiibo cards are dead? fair enough i guess


----------



## Beanz (Aug 25, 2019)

Toys R us used to have them  but sadly they closed.

But I saw somewhere that Walmart has them on their website but I?m not so sure they have them as an in store item.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 25, 2019)

Walmart and amazon websites!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 26, 2019)

i found some at jb-hifi many months ago, but that is in just Australia and New Zealand. Amiibo cards are region locked i guess. so my amiibo cards would be in the EUR region


----------



## Sylveon99 (Aug 26, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> i found some at jb-hifi many months ago, but that is in just Australia and New Zealand. Amiibo cards are region locked i guess. so my amiibo cards would be in the EUR region



They're not region locked (thankfully). The only difference is in design (EU cards have the EU date format, for instance)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 27, 2019)

Sylveon99 said:


> They're not region locked (thankfully). The only difference is in design (EU cards have the EU date format, for instance)



oh i see! Thanks!


----------



## titanium sparrow (Aug 31, 2019)

I was going to ask the same! I'm interested in RV cards only, (EU), but there's no stores here that sell RV cards or even just the cards. I end up having to go to Ebay but it's mainly non-RV cards, and the cards I do come across that are RV, are so expensive. 

I'm not into the collecting, I just want more RVs to visit, haha.


----------



## doodle (Sep 1, 2019)

I used to buy them at a nearby Toys R Us here, quite a few packs at a time then. However, as far as I know, those stores are closed. I bought one pack of the Welcome Amiibo RV set from Best Buy (it was the only pack I ever saw from that set and the only one I ever bought). 

This was about a year ago, I think? I haven't seen any packs physically in-store since.

I've bought a slew of amiibo card packs at various times online at Amazon. For the more exclusive cards (like the Sanrio set), I've had to go to Ebay.


----------



## Circus (Sep 1, 2019)

The only places I've found them in a long time are Ebay and Amazon. Not even game stop sells them anymore. Hopefully, being that New Horizons is supposed to be compatible with Amibo cards in some way, they'll get brought back to stores.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 1, 2019)

I think you can still buy them online, on which they're actuallt pretty cheap! You can find all four seasons I think.
However if you want the RV (season 5), these are very hard to find, if not impossible for a decent price. They're most of the time sold between $40 and $100. 
And don't even think about buying Sanrio cards, those are even rarer. If not literally dead.


----------



## sushigoround (Sep 2, 2019)

I get all of mine from Amazon or the Nintendo official store (they're the cheapest on there!). I only recently started collecting them so I don't think you're too late to start at all ^_^


----------



## titanium sparrow (Sep 7, 2019)

sushigoround said:


> I get all of mine from Amazon or the Nintendo official store (they're the cheapest on there!). I only recently started collecting them so I don't think you're too late to start at all ^_^



Our Nintendo-store (online) isn't even a store, it just... shows the catalogue. Idk why. :\


----------



## LokiBoy (Sep 10, 2019)

I've been buying mine from Amazon. I've bought tons, but it depends on where you live if they are available and they are more expensive.


----------

